# Suche D3 Gästepass



## Unerkennbar (23. Mai 2012)

Suche auf diesem weg einen Diablo 3 Gästepass da mir das Spiel zu teuer ist um es anzutesten 

Wenn jmd einen übrig hat adde mich bei Skype : Exlor123


Lg Exlor


----------

